# Moving monster fish from my 15,000 to my 52,000 gallon tank



## arapaimag (Jul 16, 2010)

A look at a few more fish that were caught in my 15,000 and moved to my 52,000. YouTube - Arapaimag moving fish 15k to 52k

The fish moved:

11 year old 33" Pterodoras granulosus (Armando, Bacu, blind cat) bought at Big Al's Aquarium Services on Dundas St in Mississauga Ontario in 1999 at 7" for $26.95.

12 year old 20" and 23" Paratilapia aureum? (Tilapia like you see in the grocery store) given to me by a fellow player on my basketball team Bret Patriquin of Ajax/Pickering Ontario in 1998 at 3".

10 year old 34 1/2" Lepisosttus osseus (Long nose gar) a rescue fish given to me by Jerry Draper owner of The Tropical Fish Room in Brantford Ontario in 2000 at 11".

11 year old 28 1/2" Scleropages aureus (Red tail golden arowana) bought at Dragon Aquarium on Dundas St in Mississauga Ontario in 1999 from Steve and Shelley at 5" for $1,300 (a good price at the time but since the 2007/2008 they have dropped to the $500 range).

The fishermen/women include:

Nikki my daughter and Richard my son in law.

Terry Clements (Fever) from Fergus Ontario an african cichlid breeder, motorcycle hobbyist and moderator on the Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society cichlid threads on their forum.

Jeff Mountjoy from Midland Ontario a hobbyist with Pangasius sanitswongi and large cichlids, a member of the new Barrie and Region Aquarium Society and works for Martin Mills Inc a pet food manufacturer and source for my trout and koi pellets.

Noel Nathaniel from Brampton Ontario a hobbyist and former Hamilton Aquarium Society president.

Anthony McAslin from Brantford Ontario a hobbyist, Discus importer and president of the Cambridge Aquarium Society.

Simon Luffman (SimonL on MFK) from Oakville Ontario true monster fish keeper, a University student, works at Aquatic Kingdom in Mississauga and former fish room manager at Big Al's Aquarium Services in Oakville.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

wow

thanks for sharing


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

looks like fun!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a very cool vid. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that was a awesome video! 
i watched the other video also 28,000lbs of rock!! 36ft long!!!

that is truely a monster tank!!


----------



## arapaimag (Jul 16, 2010)

TCR said:


> looks like fun!!


Thanks and I like your motorcycle.

Before I was injured at age 21, I already owned many bikes including a 1946 Indian Chief, Harleys, BSA, Royal Enfield, Norton, Ariel, Triumph, Ducati, Allstate (Puch), Yamaha, Honda, Suzuki, Kawasaki and even a Marusho.


----------



## arapaimag (Jul 16, 2010)

beN said:


> that was a awesome video!
> i watched the other video also 28,000lbs of rock!! 36ft long!!!
> 
> that is truely a monster tank!!


Thanks it took a few truck loads to get the rock to my house and 14 people to unload it, wash it and move it down a makeshift hand lowering platform into the tank from the entrance above the tank used to get into the 2 inflatable boats used to service it.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

arapaimag said:


> Thanks and I like your motorcycle.
> 
> Before I was injured at age 21, I already owned many bikes including a 1946 Indian Chief, Harleys, BSA, Royal Enfield, Norton, Ariel, Triumph, Ducati, Allstate (Puch), Yamaha, Honda, Suzuki, Kawasaki and even a Marusho.


I have a CBR 929rr and work for a Yamaha/Triumph dealership

Perfer the sport bikes myself as I find the possition more confertable

the cruisers make my lower back sore especially over bumps


----------



## arapaimag (Jul 16, 2010)

TCR said:


> I have a CBR 929rr and work for a Yamaha/Triumph dealership
> 
> Perfer the sport bikes myself as I find the possition more confertable
> 
> the cruisers make my lower back sore especially over bumps


Neat

I worked at a multiline dealership P.A. McBride Ltd in Toronto (store was operated from 1907-2007) before and after I got hurt. I sold a lot of CBR's there.

I was always more comfortable with the standard motorcycle probably because it was what I was most used to for street riding. On the race track of course I preferred the race bikes. My brother also is into bikes and managed a Cycle World store in the east end of Toronto till 2008.

I love all motorized motorcycles and scooters. I was a few inches over 6 feet but enjoyed driving anything from a mini bike to my Indian. I still have a couple of odd ball scooters a BSA Sunbeam 250cc and a Triumph Tina 175cc.
Also a 250cc BSA on/off road. All my good stuff I sold to help build my big tanks.

Drive safe and have fun


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

have to say im jelouse of your tanks.. they are awesome... hope someday to get a huge one too!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Always been staring at your tanks in MFK long ago~


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow,,,,
thanks for letting us watch some of that.
that has got to be the most awesome tank i've ever seen.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Very cool tank.And you are so careful when handling your fish to measure them especially with the tiles underneath.Good to hear you are/were into motor bikes too.My ride is a Kawasaki Zx-6r. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, cool thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that must've been a scary move!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Truly Impressive. 
Very kind of you to adopt so many monsters.
Whats your largest Plecos look like?


----------



## arapaimag (Jul 16, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Truly Impressive.
> Very kind of you to adopt so many monsters.
> Whats your largest Plecos look like?


Thank you

I actually don't adopt too many fish. Maybe none to 5 a year which don't put any pressure on my own fish in their tanks. Since I actually have over 100 tanks you can see it does not have much effect on my set up.

My largest plecos are about 20" long in the 52k and they are probably the species Hypostomus plecostomus. They used to get eaten by a red tail catfish Phractocephalus hemioliopterus in the period 1995 to 2004 when he was killed by my black shark Morulius chryspphekadion. I believe the only fish in the tank at present eating the plecos are my pair of Wallago leerii.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

haha well I hear they are a popular food fish in some parts of South America.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, if you have over 100 tanks you should do a tour of your fish room on youtube!


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

^ I second this. I've seen your big tanks on YouTube but it'd be neat to see your other tanks as well.


----------

